# Types of Operating Systems till Date ?



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hiiiii Techs,

Does any1 know all the released Operating Systems till date ?

If any1 know pls gimme de list of it.

Thank You


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i'd start here.


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

i've cn dat already Valis bt dat didn't help

nevertheless ur help is appreciated


bt i want full list of all OS

any1 else wid other answer.........!!!!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sorry, that ain't going to happen. You may as well as for a full list of birds. There are thousands of OS's, and they go back 40 years.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

valis said:


> sorry, that ain't going to happen. You may as well as for a full list of birds. There are thousands of OS's, and they go back 40 years.


What he said - it's too vague a question.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

not just too vague, it's like asking for how may insects there are. 



And give me a complete list.


----------

